# More peacock bass......



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If you like doing that much running just to catch a few fish, you should head offshore.  I'm sure it was fun though, and no one got skunked! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Nice report.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't need FL numbers if they can't see your bote anyway!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> If you like doing that much running just to catch a few fish, you should head offshore.    I'm sure it was fun though, and no one got skunked!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Nice report.


Well, if we would've been able to get into our spot, we would have caught a lot more. But due to circumstances, we were forced to try other areas that aren't as productive. I'm sure if we had live bait we would've caught more too.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

nice report that second pic is on what I call the exotic fish alley especially around the railroad track


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> nice report that second pic is on what I call the exotic fish alley especially around the railroad track


That spot is loaded with pea's. We didn't try around the railroad track because there was two guys bank fishing it. We've also seen snook at the tube at the end but never got them to bite.


----------

